# Back plate for form 7 boxes



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking for an available product to mount to strut for form 7 type boxes, before I get some fabbed locally
Thinking a flush head 1/4 -20 bolt or two on an aluminum, galvanized or stainless plate that outlines gang box sizes would be better than the typical install I see, drill out the back and bolt through!
Help please


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure what size boxes you are talking about, but I usually strapped conduits as close as possible to the box and I have never been given a violation for not having a fastener in the box.

I usually ran 3/4" and 1" conduits.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Are we talking about conduit bodies here? If so, they are not required to be supported. Thus no mounting holes.


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Not conduit bodies, specifically pvc costed single gang boxes to be mounted on strut frame


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I'm not sure what size boxes you are talking about, but I usually strapped conduits as close as possible to the box and I have never been given a violation for not having a fastener in the box.
> 
> I usually ran 3/4" and 1" conduits.





No one noticed . 





Pete


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

pete87 said:


> No one noticed .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon. 

If you inspected a job with this box installed with multiple conduits (all unused openings properly plugged off), and the conduits were supporting the box, you would make them purchase a different box (because if they drill a hole in the back they effectively voided the listing), one with mounting tabs?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nobaddaysinak said:


> Not conduit bodies, specifically pvc costed single gang boxes to be mounted on strut frame


 
Why would you drill a PVC coated box?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> Why would you drill a PVC coated box?


i don't think anybody said anything about PVC coated boxes. And yeah depending on the actual location I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> i don't think anybody said anything about PVC coated boxes. And yeah depending on the actual location I'd do it in a heartbeat.


He said specifically PVC coated box. Unless you are sealing the drilled hole with touch up, your defeating the purpose of the coating


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> He said specifically PVC coated box. Unless you are sealing the drilled hole with touch up, your defeating the purpose of the coating


Oh I see it now. Well I still stand by my statement. 90% of the places I'm speced PVC coated stuff it's not actually necessary. I guess that's one of the perks of not having your work inspected


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

depending on the size of the box and conduits its perfectly legal to use the conduits to support the box. There are several rules that need to observed, check out 314.23 E&F


----------

